# 2D Echo Interperation Only



## mvasquez (Sep 8, 2010)

Just started a new cardiology office not sure which CPT code to use for 2D echo interperation reading only at hospital can someone please advise


----------



## scorrado (Sep 8, 2010)

We use 93306/26.   Hope this helps!


----------

